# What $5000.00 Buys You...



## Nogoingback (Dec 17, 2017)

This guy seems pretty proud of his lathe.




https://portland.craigslist.org/clk/tls/d/latheswing-screw-and-turret/6424420713.html


----------



## richl (Dec 17, 2017)

Certainly an ambitious effort. Wonder what thousands in tooling means? I've been to many ads where they claimed thousands in tooling and that meant a few dozen mostly eaten up hss lathe blanks. Looks nice though in the picture.


----------



## Nogoingback (Dec 17, 2017)

The collets and the milling attachment are nice extras, but the tailstock chuck and the QCTP should be on the machine.  There's some good 
stuff there, but I also see piles of what look like spacers or washers.  Lathes around here are expensive, but I think "ambitious" pretty much
sums it up.  Maybe if he explained what "totally redone from the ground up" means he might gain a little traction.


----------



## Terrywerm (Dec 17, 2017)

There is a saying in the used farm tractor business: "A fresh coat of paint hides a multitude of sins."   I've always been leery of used equipment with a recent paint job. I would want to know the details of everything he did to that machine.


----------



## woodchucker (Dec 17, 2017)

Exactly. There's a Millrite mill in South Jersey for sale, and I see a crack in the casting (the head nod tilt) casting. If it had been painted, that would not be obvious. It would look like a paint chip.


----------



## Silverbullet (Dec 18, 2017)

I only see about half the asking price and that's high.


----------



## HBilly1022 (Dec 18, 2017)

You better grab it before someone beats you to it ..... and if you're lucky he might have a HF bench grinder you can steal for $300.


----------

